# صناعة دهان مائي في البيت



## chem1982 (5 أبريل 2015)

بسم اللة
كمية التركيبة 20 ك جرام 
المواد 
1- كربونات الكالسيوم 
2- اوكسيد التيتانيوم
3- ماء
4- غراء pva
5- cmc ان لم يوجد ممكن استخدام النشا
المكونات 
8 ك جرام كربونات
نصف كيلو تيتانيوم ان لم يتوفر لا بئس استخدم فقط الكربونات لكن تحتاج دهان عدة طبقات
8 ليتر ماء
3 ك غراء pva
200 جرام cmc h او نشا 
الطريقة 
ضع الماء ثم ضع الكربونات ثم التيتانيوم وحرك جيدا ثم اضف الغراء وحرك جيد 
وفي المرحلة الاخيرة ضع الcmc في كمية 700مل ماء وحركة ثم اضفها الي الخليط السابق وحرك جيدا واترك الخليط لمدة ثلاث ساعات وحركة مرة اخري ويصبح لديك دهان مائي ذو جودة ومجربة وسهلة ياللة ياعم اصنع


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركتنا التركيبه


----------

